# 5 gallon yield vs. 3 gallon



## Jcannabud (May 31, 2015)

I have a 2x2.5 space. Will either planting two 5 gallon or four 3 gallon pots affect yield? Would the only difference be a shorter veg period by using 3 gallon pots?

3 gallon = profit???
Or no?

Also, how many watts should I use for my 2x2.5 space if I'll be using four 3 gals? I'm gonna use HID


----------



## rob333 (May 31, 2015)

Jcannabud said:


> I have a 2x2.5 space. Will either planting two 5 gallon or four 3 gallon pots affect yield? Would the only difference be a shorter veg period by using 3 gallon pots?
> 
> 3 gallon = profit???
> Or no?
> ...


try it let us no how u go it all comes down to the grower some guys here could yeild more in a solo cup the a 5 gallon rez cause they no how to grow and what to use when so it all comes down to the grower just like saying when is the world gunna end


----------



## sunny747 (May 31, 2015)

You really don't have much space. Maybe 1 plant in a 5 gallon in there. You'd have a tree in a few months.

4 in 2 gallon pots under 400w HPS sounds about right. Actually, since seeds cost so much why not just scrog the space with 1 heavy yielder in a 5 gallon.

As for yield, it will come down to your experience level, strain and light coverage. You could get away with a 250w hps, but 400 would be great.

How much height do you have? Where are you venting the heat to?


----------



## Jcannabud (Jun 1, 2015)

6ft high
I'll only be using a 4" exhaust fan
I'll be using scrog training as well

If anyone here has experience, let me know how it'd work


----------



## King Arthur (Jun 1, 2015)

Depends man, I have grown monsters in 1 gallon pots all the way up to 7 gallons indoor. I would say it depends more on how long you are going to have your plants vegetating, the longer you have to veg the bigger the pot and less plants. If you want to rush things along you could probably save 2 weeks by going 4 in 2 gal pots. Under a 400w as long as the humidity and temps are in check you shouldn't have a problem. Might have to water every other day or every two days but there is not much wrong with giving your girls some love.


----------



## bellcore (Jun 1, 2015)

I have a 2x2.5 and run (4) 3 gallon air-pots, it get a little tight. Just upgraded from an uncooled 250w hid to an uncooled 315w cmh and it does get a bit warm. I do use a 8" exhaust. This is my third run an first for the summer. I just switched to lighting at night to take advantage of cooler temps. If I were you I would try a a 250w before going any bigger.


----------



## bicit (Jun 1, 2015)

One of the contestants of the solo cup comp #7 got 46(IIRC) grams out of a 16oz cup. 

you could easily fit 4 3 gallon buckets in your space.


----------



## bluerock (Jun 1, 2015)

Four 3 gallon trump two 5 gallon as you will get more colas with less veg time and thereby attain higher yield. I have used a 400w HPS in a 2x2.5 tent and it was fine.

Edit: Due to the height limitations of these smaller tents, you won't veg long, maybe not at all depending on the size of the initial plant. Also, get a 250/400w dual wattage ballast so you can dial-down if heat gets too bad. I had a small fan blowing the hot air out the top of the tent. Ambient was 68F, it was in the winter. Ballast was placed outside the tent.


----------



## dankink (Jun 6, 2015)

1 gallon per foot. think roots the more dirt the more room for em and less less room for roots making it root bound


----------



## dankink (Jun 6, 2015)

rob333 said:


> try it let us no how u go it all comes down to the grower some guys here could yeild more in a solo cup the a 5 gallon rez cause they no how to grow and what to use when so it all comes down to the grower just like saying when is the world gunna end


if mh veg id use 400 - 1000w mh and1000w or more flowering. any thing under 600 will not produce full buds thay will be pop corn buds. and id love to see a 5lb yield from a solo cup. but yes its all pref grower to grower on the ins and outs. research with an open mind look at pictures from the ppl giving info and the one that puts out bushes not lil sad Charlie brown tree


----------



## AutoBerry (Jun 11, 2015)

You can look at pics of my first veg there are a few pics where i was in a 2 by 2 using 3 gallon pots and I was happy with the veg, of course I rookied that shit using cfl bulbs but I would have to say. If you have the right strain. It will dominate in any setting with the right lighting an the right medium. My avatar was one of the girls from the 2by2 and it was a mutant shrub it stayed tight till it's end.


----------



## AutoBerry (Jun 11, 2015)

dankink said:


> if mh veg id use 400 - 1000w mh and1000w or more flowering. any thing under 600 will not produce full buds thay will be pop corn buds. and id love to see a 5lb yield from a solo cup. but yes its all pref grower to grower on the ins and outs. research with an open mind look at pictures from the ppl giving info and the one that puts out bushes not lil sad Charlie brown tree


I agree I learned everything I know on here pics say. It all. Don't listen to the guy with the yellow brown stringy plants that always have issues. Just be patient, look around, interact and you'll be fine.


----------



## Smokenpassout (Jun 11, 2015)

I run a 2x2.5x7 tent. I easily grow two big 5 gallon soil plants. I run 1000 watts of LED. I could also comfortably grow 3 plants in 3 gallon containers, and still have room for my circulatuon fans and inline fan/filter combo.


----------



## noodleman (Jun 12, 2015)

Smokenpassout -

I'm running 3 plants (one 5 gallon and two kitty litter containers about 3.5-4.0 gallons) in a 4x2x7 tent with 3 LEDs totaling about 1000 actual watts so your post interested me. Are your LEDs drawing 1,000 watts, as many LED lamps only draw about 50% of the listed wattage? How far are your LEDs from the canopy and does 7 feet of height provide enough grow height for the size plants expected out of the big pots your using? 

I hope I'm not hijacking the thread but I couldn't resist posting because of the similarities of your set up to mine.


----------



## justugh (Jun 12, 2015)

Jcannabud said:


> I have a 2x2.5 space. Will either planting two 5 gallon or four 3 gallon pots affect yield? Would the only difference be a shorter veg period by using 3 gallon pots?
> 
> 3 gallon = profit???
> Or no?
> ...


the size of the roots directly effect the yeild of the plant .............a 5 gallon will be profit much more then a 3 gallon 
1 a 5 gallon has more room for the roots to spread out 
2 a 5 gallon holds almost 2 times the water a 3 gallon does 
3 the stalk u get on a 5 gallon much larger then a 3 gallon so it is drawl more food and water to make flowers


----------



## justugh (Jun 12, 2015)

oh the light a 400w will do u nice a 600w would be overkill (if u do a 600w make sure u keep it a extra few inches higher ) it has a higher lumen output then a 400w to much and u can bleach the plants pigment stunting what it can do for u


----------



## phil k (Jun 12, 2015)

Jcannabud said:


> I have a 2x2.5 space. Will either planting two 5 gallon or four 3 gallon pots affect yield? Would the only difference be a shorter veg period by using 3 gallon pots?
> 
> 3 gallon = profit???
> Or no?
> ...


i run threes all the time 6 under 1-1000watt normally they are about 2ft tall max... i do early quick flips i generally always hit 15-18oz depending on strains under the light which averages 2.5-3 oz per plant. i personally prefer the smaller grows they dry faster and allow the roots to spread a bit faster. and if your not running a long veg a 5 gallon is pointless your not utilizing the whole "media space"


----------



## phil k (Jun 12, 2015)

phil k said:


> i run threes all the time 6 under 1-1000watt normally they are about 2ft tall max... i do early quick flips i generally always hit 15-18oz depending on strains under the light which averages 2.5-3 oz per plant. i personally prefer the smaller grows they dry faster and allow the roots to spread a bit faster. and if your not running a long veg a 5 gallon is pointless your not utilizing the whole "media space"



actually i should correct that i run 2 gallon pails.. they hold the same media amount as a 3 gallon smart pot though so i always consider them 3's ... but i guess technically they are 2 gallon pails.


----------



## justugh (Jun 12, 2015)

phil k said:


> i run threes all the time 6 under 1-1000watt normally they are about 2ft tall max... i do early quick flips i generally always hit 15-18oz depending on strains under the light which averages 2.5-3 oz per plant. i personally prefer the smaller grows they dry faster and allow the roots to spread a bit faster. and if your not running a long veg a 5 gallon is pointless your not utilizing the whole "media space"


a 1000w in a 2x2.5 space ........i am nutz i freely admit that but that is just sheer crazy man 

1000w is made for a 6x6 great for a 5x5 or even a 4x4 ........ but anything smaller then that it is a waste of light (150 k lumens in a 2x2.5 space ) it is going to be more trouble then worth with the IR heat it puts off and the fact he will need to keep ontop or the height of the light .............anything over 100k lumens i know personal exp can and will bleach the plants


----------



## phil k (Jun 12, 2015)

justugh said:


> a 1000w in a 2x2.5 space ........i am nutz i freely admit that but that is just sheer crazy man
> 
> 1000w is made for a 6x6 great for a 5x5 or even a 4x4 ........ but anything smaller then that it is a waste of light (150 k lumens in a 2x2.5 space ) it is going to be more trouble then worth with the IR heat it puts off and the fact he will need to keep ontop or the height of the light .............anything over 100k lumens i know personal exp can and will bleach the plants


oh shit.. no i was just saying what i run not that he should put that in the space... sorry


----------



## phil k (Jun 12, 2015)

hhaahahah it would catch on fire!!


----------



## justugh (Jun 12, 2015)

phil k said:


> hhaahahah it would catch on fire!!


u might of thought of a new way to vaporize a whole plant at once get the house high


----------



## phil k (Jun 12, 2015)

justugh said:


> u might of thought of a new way to vaporize a whole plant at once get the house high


lol.. i have vaporized a whole grow with my ac units going bad mid summer.. such a horrible feeling..


----------



## justugh (Jun 12, 2015)

phil k said:


> lol.. i have vaporized a whole grow with my ac units going bad mid summer.. such a horrible feeling..


i just stopped mine from doing it the temp alarm when off when it hit 90 ..........looks like it time for mini split window shaker is not cutting it 
kill my 1000w and using my LEDs with the back ups (thought this might happen ) 

u got to feel really sorry for all those outdoor ppl ...........temps in the upper 90s 100s unless they are running soaker hoses to keep area wet they are going to under yield 

dude that posted if u can think about LED and hid together .........hid gets u a great yield / area of coverage but led thickness with reduction of over all fluffy buds 
hid is about 70/30 dense/fluffy
led is about 92/7 dense/fluffy .........plus the right LED u get 3 modes growth flower and UV........that UV rocks last blow test (take a OZ of weed and blow 3 cans of butane) it gave me 6 grams .....before my best was 4.7 using just Hid hps and a all in one LED (that could be off tho i was only dong 2 cans before but i kept noticing a weed smell to the left over blow so upped to 3 no smell now)


----------



## phil k (Jun 12, 2015)

justugh said:


> i just stopped mine from doing it the temp alarm when off when it hit 90 ..........looks like it time for mini split window shaker is not cutting it
> kill my 1000w and using my LEDs with the back ups (thought this might happen )
> 
> u got to feel really sorry for all those outdoor ppl ...........temps in the upper 90s 100s unless they are running soaker hoses to keep area wet they are going to under yield
> ...


yep after that incident all my HIDs are on temp shut offs.. same thing if it hits 90 they kick the lights off till you come and reset them


so you think led is out performing HID right now?


----------



## phil k (Jun 12, 2015)

I've been having this debate with everyone cause i wanna know the real truth to it.. people say they don't some say they do.. i don't know ..


----------



## phil k (Jun 12, 2015)

i dont wanna compare energy usage or whatever i wanna know can i put a led system in a room that performs as well or outperforms a single 1000w HID in production rates


----------



## justugh (Jun 12, 2015)

phil k said:


> yep after that incident all my HIDs are on temp shut offs.. same thing if it hits 90 they kick the lights off till you come and reset them
> 
> 
> so you think led is out performing HID right now?


YES ........at the current tech the right light can completely replace a 1000w hid ........the only down side is the start up cost (but i found away around that i contacted the makers of the light not the retailers got my units from them 2 units at the cost of what i would of paid for 1 from retail) 

now this is the other great part ........LEDs run cooler so u can almost remove the whole venting u need with a 1000w if u are adding in Co2 and the results of LED and Co2 are great i just did my first full run like that using a tank system the plant went a extra 40 days (auto flowering) i am looking at return of half pound in 112 days


----------



## phil k (Jun 12, 2015)

i don't know i hit 6-7 on long ass


justugh said:


> YES ........at the current tech the right light can completely replace a 1000w hid ........the only down side is the start up cost (but i found away around that i contacted the makers of the light not the retailers got my units from them 2 units at the cost of what i would of paid for 1 from retail)
> 
> now this is the other great part ........LEDs run cooler so u can almost remove the whole venting u need with a 1000w if u are adding in Co2 and the results of LED and Co2 are great i just did my first full run like that using a tank system the plant went a extra 40 days (auto flowering) i am looking at return of half pound in 112 days


hmm... see the electrical cost isn't a push for me.. i mean obviously it would be great but thats in budget... now getting the same production is another thing while saving cost.. but i just hate the way every two years theres better models.


----------



## justugh (Jun 12, 2015)

the strain i ran was a first timer for me so i can only compare to what the listing from the site saids about it 
http://en.seedfinder.eu/strain-info/Auto_Yumbolt/CBD_Seeds/

i used a combo of LED co2 super soil and organic with some chemical feed 2 years of exp 

i wanted some yumbolt i heard good things about for ppl like me


----------



## justugh (Jun 12, 2015)

phil k said:


> i don't know i hit 6-7 on long ass
> 
> hmm... see the electrical cost isn't a push for me.. i mean obviously it would be great but thats in budget... now getting the same production is another thing while saving cost.. but i just hate the way every two years theres better models.


i did my work this model will do u well for the 50,000 hours it is rated for 
http://www.ledzeal.com/p44.html

the info is in meters not feet ........the units can daisy chain ........and it has 3 built in modes plus allows u to program your own in or set to a manual with no program......so a timer is not needed unless u want it ......and it has all u could possible need with the current tech 

if u want info on current pricing click on the contact them i talked to the kevin guy ( they are cool they know this is for weed they do not care and even ask for photos so they can use in ads ).....these are the markers.......they will sell u 1 or 1000 lights(be cool about telling ppl have them contact the makers for the prices ....do not piss off the retailers )


----------



## justugh (Jun 12, 2015)

well the thing about the energy
1000w hid is 12.5 amps atleast ........LED 4.5- 6 so more lights same power

the heat is much lower and again no need for the extra fans if u are Co2 enriching but to do it right u really should go Co2 burner not tanks refilling/exchanging them are a bitch after while

i figured out with help from ppl here what is going to give me a killer room
http://www.amazon.com/Hydro-Innovations-HydroGen-PRO-Generator/dp/B004JKDPKY/ref=sr_1_8?ie=UTF8&qid=1434120192&sr=8-8&keywords=co2 burner
it is a water cooled unit that just needs about 30/50 gallons rez to cycle to keep it cool (they have something that can attach to top and remove the last of the heat )
but just add in a 2 ton mini split (humidity and cooling control)


----------



## nl5xsk1 (Jun 12, 2015)

Not ready to pull the trigger on led's yet. This room is 42"x38", 6 plants (3) gallon containers, under a 600hps. Day 42


----------



## Budsafire10 (Jun 18, 2018)

rob333 said:


> try it let us no how u go it all comes down to the grower some guys here could yeild more in a solo cup the a 5 gallon rez cause they no how to grow and what to use when so it all comes down to the grower just like saying when is the world gunna end


Yeah all nutes I grow completely organic compost tea and I can yield 3 ounces per plant using 3 gallon Strain is White Widow plants indoor scrog grow


----------



## reallybigjesusfreak (Jun 18, 2018)

nl5xsk1 said:


> Not ready to pull the trigger on led's yet. This room is 42"x38", 6 plants (3) gallon containers, under a 600hps. Day 42


Lol, LED is gonna be a huge downgrade from what you got going there. You got some super beasty, HEALTHY looking plants, stick with your HID!. 

EDIT: unless you're going COB, in that case, I am ignorant, and ignore my comment, because while spendy apparently COB's kick ass.


----------

